# Homesteaders



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

First of all I just want to say how I envy these people, getting a piece of land going off grid and becoming self sufficient is very admirable. You'll often see a couple (typically a man and wife) or maybe a small extended family tending their rabbits, chickens, goats or garden and living the life many preppers dream about. And it's great

But what happens to these people when the worse case SHTF scenario happens?

Will they be able to just tend their garden while the world around them burns?

I'll tell you, IMO they'll be targets, maybe not at first but eventually. And most of them, the majority of them, probably will not survive the duration. Unless a "homestead" has many well armed, well trained men and some well thought out defenses in place, they probably would not survive it. 

Case in point: I read how in Argentina during the first economic collapse that the isolation the countryside presented many people was the very thing that became their deathtraps. At first it was safer than the cities, obviously, but later on gangs or marauders would make their way to the countryside, find a farmhouse and just stake it out, sometimes for days. They would sit back 200-300 yards until they could scope out and identify how many men were there, and how well armed they were. And when the opportunity presented itself they would take them out. The farmhouse was then theirs for the taking, they would typically rape and kill the women and children, stay in the farmhouse until all the food and supplies were gone and then move on to the next farmhouse. And because the countryside was so isolated there were no neighbors to hear their screams or come to help.

The only time these gangs were discouraged was when the farmhouse had to many well armed men. To many that they couldn't just sit back and take them out at their leisure. I always think about this when I see a new story about a few people sitting up a homestead out in some very rural area. It should serve as a lesson for them or just anyone who thinks they'll be safe just because they live in a isolated area.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Molon Labe


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

We have 12 people in my group that are able and proficient to take up arms.Come get some.

Bugging out for us will be nothing less than a last ditch effort to survive.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

The kind of people I'm talking about don't play by any rules, they won't try to come and take them. Not in the way you think. We are talking about brutal cold hearted monsters who will always take the path of least resistance in killing you and taking everything you have. These people already exist in our society, when we are living WROL their cunning and brutality will know no bounds. 

I could see a typical sunny day on the homestead, you and whoever come out to tend your garden or to feed your chickens or to do some other daily chore, just like you did the day before, and the day before that... suddenly and without warning, after having you in their scope, a shot or shots ring out with the sole purpose of blowing your heads off.

That's the way they play it, or worse. I could see them kidnapping to get an edge, burning people out etc.. People better have a crew because strength in numbers is the only way to go.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Homesteaders do have the benefit, if they decide, to essentially hire on a group of armed people in exchange for food and shelter. They may not have to go alone if they group up with neighbors in need and such. If they plan to stick to themselves, by themselves and for themselves, well... there's always the lucky chance they won't be discovered.... maybe?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Think about it






Think about it, Part 2

THINK ABOUT Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripley,
A more likely scenario that will no doubt happen numerous times will be;

Groups of Urban Thugs wreaking havoc on midtown areas, then moving to suburbs and wreaking havoc from house to house losing numbers along the way.The midtown ****/******/hipsters and metro sexuals will be easy picking for them. But, it will get harder in the suburbs and they'll lose numbers fast. By the time they get to the county, news has spread and like others have said, this is our land. Most of these roving bands will be underfed, underarmed and above all most will be STUPID.

Your possible scenario of trained snipers will no doubt happen but I believe it will be very isolated. I do not prepare nor do I necessarily worry about your scenario...but the other more likely situation...we've been preparing for years for that one. Molon Labe


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

C.L. Ripley...Sure being out in the wild is risky and not having a crew to defend you is risky. Everything has risks. You teach your spouse how to shoot well and give your family the training and understanding to fight to the bitter end and save that last bullet for themselves to avoid a worse fate. It's a matter of preference. WHo can you trust? will the families as a part of your crew turn on you when your starving? will your brother let your kid starve to keep his eating? I'd like to think no. but your never know what people will do. Telling someone that they are stupid or idiotic because they willfully chose to go it alone with the people they trust whole-heatedly isn't going to convince them it's wrong. There are risks in anything...and our job is to make it hard to find us, harder to take advantage of us, painful as hell to attack us, and damned sure disappointing when they get what I had and it blows up and kills them all in a fiery blast. Many...many good couple died in the west doing just this...and many survived doing the same.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Most of us country women can shoot and hunt too. Our dogs are invaluable to us. Here, if someone dies, everyone knows within 2 hours. I can see what your concern would be for a family who is passive, and has no one close by to tell them what's going on in the world. But, the reality of an off-grid family is that, they normally have to do some business with the outside world to sell veggies, or labor in order to pay land tax's, buy gas, or other things they can't do for themselves.
Check out the permiculture forum. There are many there who could tell you what the real deal of off -the grid living is like.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> and damned sure disappointing when they get what I had and it blows up and kills them all in a fiery blast.


it seems that i have some learning to do


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Check out the permiculture forum. There are many there who could tell you what the real deal of off -the grid living is like.


thanks for mentioning this one. im not sure if i saw it already but it's going on my to read list


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> First of all I just want to say how I envy these people, getting a piece of land going off grid and becoming self sufficient is very admirable. You'll often see a couple (typically a man and wife) or maybe a small extended family tending their rabbits, chickens, goats or garden and living the life many preppers dream about. And it's great
> 
> But what happens to these people when the worse case SHTF scenario happens?


You perfectly illustrate the answer to your own question. These people aren't always preppers. Some just look at the world differently and value self sustainability. I think the two world views may or may not be mutually exclusive. Yes. The homesteaders who are not preppers and live too close to the wrong people will face difficulties if SHTF. But there are homesteaders in places like Alaska well insulated from threats.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a link to what the OP referred.

SURVIVING IN ARGENTINA: Thoughts on Urban Survival (2005)


----------

